# Day of Death :(



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Well this morning I culled the boys from the black tan litter, brought the litter size down to five females.

Was feeling guilty about that, then I had to go and euth all the girls in my communal tank  3/4 were sniffling, and I knew I'd have to cull at some point to keep the rest clear, but I was very attached to Donna (my original mouse) so I kept them hanging. Donna died this afternoon so it was time for the rest to go 

Bye bye mousies


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

A sad day indeed.  xXx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrgh! Too much! So sorry...*hug?*


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

bye little meeces x


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

RIP D:
I had to cull a bunch of my favorite meece a while back because of resp diseases ):


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

More has been said and written about "sniffles" in mice than about any other aspect of their husbandry. I would always give the affected mouse/mice a chance to recover. Isolation is the 1st step, and if, after a while there is no improvement or it worsens, then there is no alternative. I know from experience that they do sometimes recover. I gave a black doe to a user of this forum last year, and though she developed ths "sniffles", and had it for weeks/months it did stop and the mouse was right as rain, and still is.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If it is just 'sniffles' I treat them. Or at least try to!

I only cull straight away when it is obvious the mouse is very sick, typical outward signs being arched back, hollow looking stomach and blown fur.

W xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

This was more than 'sniffles' - Donna had marked suppurative pneumonia and the two Siamese females I could hear breathing in the next room. Donna was the last of the petshop mice; her two sisters died of the same thing so it was only a matter of time, and then the other three girls shared the same airspace so once Donna was showing clinical signs they followed pretty quickly.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

*hugs*  Poor mices


----------

